# Dogs!!



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

First I would like to apologize for a former post asking why everyone bitches so much in this line of work I now know! 

So neighbors dogs drive me nuts!! The other day 3 of these huge dogs sat there barking non stop while I was at this property and the owner never come out and tell them to stop (I seen them looking out the window) 

Only thing I have found so far that shuts them up is when I fire up the weed trimmer and run it against the fence :devil2:

Half tempted to start carrying a squirt gun full of vinegar but I honestly wouldnt do that unless the dogs decided to cross that fence which was barely higher then my chest...


----------



## zipper (Oct 20, 2012)

Got attacked by 2 pit bulls 2 years ago at a property that I had a grass cut order for, 2 weeks earlier had reported it as occupied, BOA sent me back. Garage had been converted to a residence, so there were 2 houses on the property. Had double front Dickies on, teeth never punctured my pants, kicked the **** out of the dogs to get them off of me, animal control came and got the dogs. Vacancy inspector apparently just drove by and took pictures of the front, never checked the other house.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

My good friends sister bought a house from a bank at an auction. They showed up to move in and there was a 70 year old man living there. The first thing he said, pleading was "I'm 70 years old." Knew he wasn't supposed to live there anymore. Probably couldn't afford to pay his mortgage anymore. 

Now they have to evict the guy.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

A spray bottle with ammonia works too.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Can of wasp spray... cheap mans mace


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

I had a dog at a property that I got sent 3 times go to deal with. Every time I contacted the city and explained that it needed to go. Problem was that they didn't have animal control. Basically Bob (the sheriff) would take care of it, but he was never around. So I sent the info back and trip charged it (120 miles out of my way for this so I'm pissed). The dog was super vicious, I had never seen it because it liked to sit in the garage right behind where the door opened. So if I went in the garage I would pop in like 2 feet from him. The city knew the dog and said to be careful they had dealings with it before.The third time I got it back I called the city and told them "I'm 2 hours out and going to stop by to see if its gone, if it's still there I'm going to shoot it" and when I got there it was gone. :thumbup:


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

We went into a house a while back, from the outside appeared vacant. utils off, grass overgrown. Looking in windows we saw that the big furniture had been removed. Crack the lock on the rear door, start taking pictures, down the hall a bedroom door is closed. As I start to open it, a notice a moving shadow under the door. I kinda freaked a bit, not knowning what it was. So I knock on the door and say "Hello!" real loud. WOOF! WOOOF! WOOOF! and the dog starts scratching and chewing on the other side of the door. I'm not too proud to say - I ran like a scared little girl.

We get outside, and a neighbor has come to the fence between the backyards. He's got a kind of smirk of his face as I come running out the door. He says "I see you met Killer." We laugh and talk a bit. He knows the past occupants, calls them to come get the dog. 

That's almost as scared as I was the time I looked down a dark hallway to see this big SOB standing at the other end...only to realize it's my own reflection in a full length mirror. LOL In the one and a half heartbeats it took me to recognize myself, the hairs on my neck were standing staight up!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Ha ha. I have definitely scared the crap out of myself more than once because of a mirror


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

nurumkin said:


> I had a dog at a property that I got sent 3 times go to deal with. Every time I contacted the city and explained that it needed to go. Problem was that they didn't have animal control. Basically Bob (the sheriff) would take care of it, but he was never around. So I sent the info back and trip charged it (120 miles out of my way for this so I'm pissed). The dog was super vicious, I had never seen it because it liked to sit in the garage right behind where the door opened. So if I went in the garage I would pop in like 2 feet from him. The city knew the dog and said to be careful they had dealings with it before.The third time I got it back I called the city and told them "I'm 2 hours out and going to stop by to see if its gone, if it's still there I'm going to shoot it" and when I got there it was gone. :thumbup:




Haha... works everytime. :thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

From experience, a big red flag when you go into a supposed vacant property and a bedroom door is closed.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Ha ha. I have definitely scared the crap out of myself more than once because of a mirror


OH I hate those Damm mirrors. Had 1 house that the owner was a body builder.
power off and went into the basement with just my florescent light and half of the basement was mirrored. thought I was being attacked.scared the **** right out of me. Lucky I didnt shoot myself. :gun_bandana:


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

i've trimmed a couple dogs faces with my echo, won't bother you again


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

I bring my dog with me on all my jobs. She is very dominate. I've never seen her dominated if that makes sense. Dogs, when they meet each other feel each other out for dominance and she always gets it. Even bigger or aggressive dogs don't mess with her and she's just a little beagle. I don't think it's cool using a weed whacker on a dog. If you can't control a domestic animal then you should be embarrassed. Most of us are grown men here, I don't think many of us are getting attacked by rabid pit bulls with razor teeth.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Zoly said:


> I don't think many of us are getting attacked by rabid pit bulls with razor teeth.


Really?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Zoly said:


> I bring my dog with me on all my jobs. She is very dominate. I've never seen her dominated if that makes sense. Dogs, when they meet each other feel each other out for dominance and she always gets it. Even bigger or aggressive dogs don't mess with her and she's just a little beagle. I don't think it's cool using a weed whacker on a dog. If you can't control a domestic animal then you should be embarrassed. Most of us are grown men here, I don't think many of us are getting attacked by rabid pit bulls with razor teeth.


can I work where u work. Around here the areas I work have a lot of dogs I wouldn't trust at all. I wont hesitate with a weed wacker in the slightest. 
P.s. yes I am a dog lover but a hospital hater.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Zoly said:


> I bring my dog with me on all my jobs. She is very dominate. I've never seen her dominated if that makes sense. Dogs, when they meet each other feel each other out for dominance and she always gets it. Even bigger or aggressive dogs don't mess with her and she's just a little beagle. I don't think it's cool using a weed whacker on a dog. If you can't control a domestic animal then you should be embarrassed. Most of us are grown men here, I don't think many of us are getting attacked by rabid pit bulls with razor teeth.


Obviously you have never worked in Sanford, Florida. I believe the only dog allowed within the city limits is a rabid pit bull that is dead set on biting everyone it comes in contact with. This fact is one of the reasons I walked away from over 20 properties there. 

I got tired of having to carry a machete just so I could do my job. At one property the owner came outside to see what all the racket was. It was her huge pit bull barking and snapping at me while lunging against the end of the steel cable around its neck to try and get to me. 

I asked her to put it up and she just stared at me. I told her that if it broke free and came after me I would cut its head off. She got in her car and left. 

This is typical of dog owners in that area. There are a lot of pit bulls and the owners think it is cool for them to be aggressive. 

I was almost killed by a toy dachshund when I was 10 years old. It bit me in the face and the wounds got infected. I do not fool with aggressive dogs. I will leave if I can and I will kill them if I can't.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Had a local client about 5 years ago that sent an order over for a site clean up after a death. This is a industry unlike REO that has very specific requirements. The young woman had an aneurism in her bathroom and fell against the door, shutting herself in with her boyfriend's pitbull and her puppies. The dog attacked her and, either during or after the woman's death, had chewed/ripped her face off from the throat up. Not trying to make this a PB thread, they just seem to be mentioned here a lot. I fear no dog, never have; but I'm not stupid enough to think they won't attack unless provoked either.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

For the most part unless a dog is retarded you can control it. Obviously abused dogs would fall into the retarded category but guys just bring real pepper spray. Don't use wasp spray. It contains neurotoxins and will kill the dog. Had a kitten that just licked the flee stuff that contains the same stuff and it had seizures and died within hours.


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

Im not to scared of being attacked since I usually carry mace Or a pretty meaty knife. Regardless some dogs are unpredictable. They just irritate the hell out of me when they bark and bark and....well you get the point Whenever I owned a dog it was trained well and never barked unless some one actually entered my property


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

livinlife said:


> Im not to scared of being attacked since I usually carry mace Or a pretty meaty knife. Regardless some dogs are unpredictable. They just irritate the hell out of me when they bark and bark and....well you get the point Whenever I owned a dog it was trained well and never barked unless some one actually entered my property


Had some annoying roosters and chickens the other day lol.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

my personal best friend and truckmate is a razor toothed underfed pitbull with aids he goes on most jobs and allll initials if the home shows signs of entry or break in i yell out you have five minutes to vacate or im sending in the dog ever since the transvestite squatter that hopped out of the closet and scared me out of my size 13 boots him in his bra and thong ( resembled my mother in law ) mirrors have panicked me as well and try 1 pound chop meat and 1 half pouch red man to deter unwanted 4 legged interlopers BTW when using pepper spray dont forget wind direction


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

zipper said:


> Got attacked by 2 pit bulls 2 years ago at a property that I had a grass cut order for, 2 weeks earlier had reported it as occupied, BOA sent me back. Garage had been converted to a residence, so there were 2 houses on the property. Had double front Dickies on, teeth never punctured my pants, kicked the **** out of the dogs to get them off of me, animal control came and got the dogs. Vacancy inspector apparently just drove by and took pictures of the front, never checked the other house.


Would have needed to call the animal coroner if that was me.. Double Tap. 1911 :whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey pal, are you trying to rile my dog?


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Hey pal, are you trying to rile my dog?



For a second I thought you had found a picture of my EX :thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Originally posted by livinlife 
"For a second I thought you had found a picture of my EX :thumbsup:"

Well, we all have our pasts...
http://s804.photobucket.com/user/mr...HasReachedANewLow-331161_zps1e71a183.jpg.html


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

One other good tip on dogs. ALWAYS - ALWAYS, shake the gate. If it's your first visit, and your not sure, shake the gate. The dog knows this sound and will react quickly if present.

Had a new interaction with mans best friend this week. Went to a beach condo. Can't see inside. Only one door. I knock. No answer. As a matter of habit I reach down and twist the knob. It's unlocked. I push the door open about two inches, pause, shout "Hello, anyone home?". No response.
I push the door open a bit more to peer inside. Fido comes off the couch barking loudly. I lost my grip on the knob and had to grab it again. Just as the door closes I hear Fido hit the inside of the door. Close one.

Called SG from site to let them know it's occupied. The idiot actually asked me what kind of dog it was. pfft. I told her it was a big loud dog. :yes:


----------

